# How much pumpkin



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How much pumpkin do you have to give for constipation ?
I started Alex on the heart murmur medicine on Wednesday and he has not pooped since. I was at the vet yesterday and the lady vet (my vet was not there but she called him) said to stop the medicine until Monday and to give him pumpkin. He still had the diuretic yesterday morning and I am wondering if it is not this one that's constipating him. He did not had the anapril yesterday. They did a in house test for his kidneys and they are fine. 
Now making Alex eat pumpkin is another story. I have to pry open his mouth (mind you he is clenching his teeth) and then I can get half a teaspoon of pumpkin in there. Once it's in, he has no other alternative then swallow. Normally I pick him up and put him on my countertop to do that. This morning I tried to do it with him on the floor. Remember kids running away from you when you want them to eat something they don't want and you follow them ? Well that was Alex running around and growling (in a playfull way) trying to escape me.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I gave Josie about two tablespoons the first time then I waited a five or six hours and gave her some more. I ended up giving her about a 1/4 cup and that did the trick. I would start with a small amount and see if you have results in a few hours and then give more. You could try mixing it with applesauce to see if he'll eat it. Doesn't Alex eat what you eat? Then you may be needing to eat some pumpkin to inspire your boy! :biggrin: 

Josie says: Alex, you need to eat your pumpkin, cause poopin' feels good!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smpullhair: sparkey has diarrhea and I gave him a teaspoon of pumpkin. no wonder why it doesn't work because it's for constipation? :blush:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh I am far away from the 1/4 cup. He does not even TRY to go. Well my little bugger is in for some more pumpkin. At least yesterday and today he ate a little more. The days before he barely touched his food.
:HistericalSmiley: yes he eats what we eat, but he chooses to eat only what HE likes. I don't think showing him that I eat pumpkin would do the trick.

Nope, if it's for constipation it can't work for diarrhea. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually pumpkin DOES work for both diarrhea and constipation ...crazy as that sounds!!
It's the fiber... and the reason it works for both is this: 
With diarrhea it 'absorbs' the excess 'water' in the intestional tract to help 'firm' up the stools. In constipation there is not enough 'water' in the intestional tract so the fibler will 'pull' water into the intestional tract to help soften hardened stools.

Janine.. it IS likely the lasix . You might want to think about adding a bit of extra fiber on a daily basis . or a tiny bit of 'oil' to Alex's diet . Missy was on lasix but I didn't have that problem... however due to her diabetes she was on a high-fiber diet which likely helped also had her on Dermcaps ( mixture of oils : flaxseed oil, fish oil, borage seed oil, and Vit E) .


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Actually pumpkin DOES work for both diarrhea and constipation ...crazy as that sounds!!
> It's the fiber... and the reason it works for bot his this:
> With diarrhea it 'absorbs' the excess 'water' in the intestional tract to help 'firm' up the stools. In constipation there is not enough 'water' in the intestional tract so the fibler will 'pull' water into the intestional tract to help soften hardened stools.[/B]


 :smheat: thanks Terry :thumbsup: I can't give him that much anyway. he hates it. I just mixed some with baby food and he ate it.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> :smpullhair: sparkey has diarrhea and I gave him a teaspoon of pumpkin. no wonder why it doesn't work because it's for constipation? :blush:[/B]


Fay try not to panick it works both ways. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Actually pumpkin DOES work for both diarrhea and constipation ...crazy as that sounds!!
> It's the fiber... and the reason it works for bot his this:
> With diarrhea it 'absorbs' the excess 'water' in the intestional tract to help 'firm' up the stools. In constipation there is not enough 'water' in the intestional tract so the fibler will 'pull' water into the intestional tract to help soften hardened stools.
> 
> Janine.. it IS likely the lasix . You might want to think about adding a bit of extra fiber on a daily basis . or a tiny bit of 'oil' to Alex's diet . Missy was on lasix but I didn't have that problem... however due to her diabetes she was on a high-fiber diet which likely helped also had her on Dermcaps ( mixture of oils : flaxseed oil, fish oil, borage seed oil, and Vit E) .[/B]


Opps sorry Terry I should have kept reading. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Opps sorry Terry I should have kept reading. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]


LOL that's good you posted... it 'reinforces' !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It worked. He finally pooped ! :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Janine have you tried the baby pumpkin, it is soft and perhaps you could syringe it into his mouth with a baby syringe, it has a long curved end on it and you can put it in the side of his mouth, I did that with Scooby and it worked like a charm. I don't know that lasix constipates them though cos Scooby takes it and he isn't having any problem at all.
Actually I take it too and it doesn't do that to me either  

Woops I just read your last post, yayyyyyyyy that is great news :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What about wheat germ. You can sprinkle a little on their food daily. It provides fiber.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> It worked. He finally pooped ! :aktion033:[/B]


 :chili: :chili: yay, now let's pray sparkey stops pooping :smstarz:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I sure am glad I stumbled upon this post. Babygirl got some kind of stomach virus last week & was throwing up & had a touch of diarrhea. She is past that, but now she hasn't pooped since Thurs., which was the last sign of the "D"s. She is acting normal, no fever, drinking & eating good, peeing normal, but just not pooping. I have smelled her passed gas :smheat: a couple of times & was thinking about taking her to the vet tomorrow but I think I will try the pumpkin & see what happens.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

1 make sure it's 100% pumpkin not pie filling. If it's semi frozen they love it. I had the fridge on to high and the can was in the fridge and I gave Mia a teaspoon full, I normally have to chase her....she sat there and licked it like a popsicle. :new_shocked:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

What about the babyfood pumpkin. Will that work?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine like fresh pumpkin. They actually ate the ears off the pumpkin we carved for halloween.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I checked in the baby section of Kroger if they had baby pumpkin but could not find any. So I bought the can. The vet told me about not to get the pie filling. So if I understand right, I can freeze the rest of the can ?

Hopefully it will work for Sparkey too.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Well...I went to the store & bought a can of pumpkin (not the pie filling kind). I gave her about 1 tsp. full. About 1 hour & 30 min later...we had poop. So, I guess that remedied that. I am sure she is felling much better too! So glad to have found out about this. Saved me a big vet bill! Thanks all!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to put 'glops' ( that's a word isn't it? LOL ) of pumpkin onto waxed paper lined cookie sheet and freeze. Once hardened, put the 'glops' into a zipper baggie.. then it is easy to get when wanted and rest stays Ok. I even have mixed with nonfat plain yogurt for a 'pumpkin-mousse' treat... and frozen that too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I mix a little saute'd in their food, especially if I'm feeding them something new. I also mix it with goats milk yogurt and they love it. Shiva is fussy and will smell it and turn her nose away. But if I put a little on her lips, she licks it and realizes its something she likes and then will finish it off.

Is is supposed to be cooked pumpkin or is raw (straight from the can) ok?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

While Pico and I were in Boca for Thanksgiving, he was not drinking enough water and was irregular until I realized why. I started wetting my finger and bringing a few drops to his tongue until he would drink from the bowl and I did this throughout the day and that made all the difference.

My daughter's 3 cats had him constantly "on alert" for sightings of them and he was just not drinking. He gets pumpkin in his food every other day and green beans, squash, oatmeal and brown rice so fiber was not the issue here.

The diuretic could be an issue because of the water it pulls out of the system. Just another idea.


----------



## sapphiresol (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello and Thank You!!!

One of our Malteses' seemed to be a bit constipated, so I did a web search and found this wonderful site along with the information about pumpkin. I went to the store and bought the pumpkin that night. As others had said, Chardonnay was not thrilled with the taste of pumpkin, but EUREKA, I figured it out!!! Butter!!!! Just melt a tad of butter in the microwave, add the canned pumpkin and warm that for a second or two and I'm betting your little one will like it. Dogs LOVE butter. 

I gave her about two huge tablespoons that evening, another tablespoon or so the next morning and by afternoon things were progressing nicely!

To be honest, seems like a little pumpkin could be a healthy addition to the diet.......


----------

